# Yeah! We have new forums!!



## Pamela

The new 'New World' forum and the new 'Old World' forum are under construction. As soon as I get my kids off to school I will begin to sort through all of the cichlid threads & move the appropriate ones.

Also a big thank you to our site admin Yung for getting this done so fast :bigsmile:


EDIT: All cichlid threads have been separated into the proper forums


----------



## CRS Fan

Thank you for all your hard work with this update, Pamela. Does this mean I have to keep cichlids now? Hmmmmmm....

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## effox

Props to Mac for the suggestion, Pam for all the dirty work\co-ordination and to Yung, our beloved Admin for handling this so speedily!

Thank you!!!


----------



## kevin22

thank you Pam and Yung. I'll post some photos once my discus are ready.
Kevin


----------



## Pamela

I've finished sorting out all of the cichlid threads . If you see any threads that are in the wrong cichlid forum please pm me the link and I'll move them.


----------



## jhj0112

Thank you Pamela!!!


----------



## Vman

Definetly a good idea. Especially since we've got a lot of Cichlid keepers now.


----------



## Pamela

Vman said:


> Definetly a good idea. Especially since we've got a lot of Cichlid keepers now.


It was Mac's idea & I agree that it was a good one!

I also went through the Monster Fish forum and moved all of the Trimac, Jag, Oscar, etc threads into the New World forum to make all of the SA/CA/NA cichlid threads be in one place ...so if you can't find your Flowerhorn (or other big cichlid) thread in the Monster Fish forum where you posted it, don't worry it's not deleted, it's just been moved.

When I was sorting through all the cichlid threads I kept getting distracted because I'd find some great old thread that I hadn't seen for a long time and I'd end up reading the whole thing. I highly recommend that when people are viewing their preferred cichlid forum they go back and read some of the older threads ...there's some real gems!


----------



## mrbob

Yaa a big thanks to Mac for starting it all and Pamela for all the hard work!!!


----------



## Steve

Wooooo cichlids!! Thanks guys


----------



## Smiladon

Awesome! Thanks Pamela


----------

